# Jewel cichlid aggression towards my Mystus Leucophasis



## Cichlid soul (Mar 6, 2011)

I have an newly set up 120 gallon african cichild tank, 6 weeks running so far. I recently added a jewel cichlid on the advice of my LFS even though it is not an african. This jewel cichlid is seeking out and constintly biting at by upside down catfish, follows him into caves and bits at his fins, most of his fins are tatered. (She has been in the tank for 2.5 days) Will this aggression settle down, or should the jewel be removed? I am very found of my catfish. I have a few aggressive fish that I am watching, but I never expected this from the jewel, is this normal behaviour? :x


----------



## jceja01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jewel Cichlids are very aggressive. 
Take a look at mine
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=226563
She is grumpy, however your going to need to have a pretty aggressive other cichlid to calm her down, but they will always try to fight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd remove the jewel...why risk your catfish?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

First, Jewel IS an African Cichlid, but from Western Africa (why do so many people think that the only Cichlids in Africa come from the Rift Lakes?). The difference in behavior usually makes them a poor tankmate for Rift Lake Cichlids. The _Mystus _is an Asian Catfish, but it resembles some of the riverine _Synodontis_, which the Jewel would see as a threat. So it takes the aggressor position to run the catfish out of his (the Jewel's) new territory. It will not stop, as these are very persistent fish, and the territory is more fixed than with Haplochromines, for example.

I would certainly remove the Jewel if your emotional attachment is to the Catfish. To be honest, I'm surprised that catfish was doing well in a Rift Lake tank to begin with, but most Cats are generally pretty resilient and adaptable fish.


----------

